# QT/MAC konqueror, kile KDE, portage d'apps KDE



## dream design (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Ayant besoin du logiciel kile (front-end ultra utile pour faire du Latex), j'ai donc installé via 
http://wiki.befunk.com/tiki-index.php  le portage QT/Mac (Projet kde opendarwin http://kde.opendarwin.org/ ).

Cela fonctionne très bien sauf pour les raccourcis clavier.

Est-ce moi qui doit configurer quelquechose? ou ce n'est pas pris en compte pour l'instant dans e portage?

En fait, aucun raccourcis ne fonctionne, il n'y a même pas moyen de les personaliser.

De plus, si on veut mettre une application à jour comment fait-on? C'est le projet kde opendarwin qu'il la fournit? je demande cela car tout est en anglais dans ce portage j'aimerai bien le franciser, ou tout au moins pouvoir intégrer ISpell pour la langue francaise afin que kile corrige avec un dico français.


Merci.


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Janvier 2005)

le problème c'est que ce portage est une version très préliminaire : je l'ai installé il y a quelques mois et ai tout enlevé car ça plantait trop souvent à mon goût;
peut être est ce progrès question stabilité mais que tout n'est pas encore configurable.

Je ne connais pas Kile mais je suppose que tu as déjà regardé iTexMac et texShop ?


----------

